# Leech with teeth enjoys human nose



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

An enormous-toothed leech, pulled from the nose of a girl who was bathing in a river, has just been documented in the journal PLoS ONE.

Named Tyrannobdella rex, which means "tyrant leech king," the new species of blood sucker sports its "ferociously large teeth" in a single jaw, but is less than 2 inches in length.

Found at remote parts of the Upper Amazon in Peru, the new species has led to a revising of the leech family that feeds from the body orifices of mammals.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36563451/ns/technology_and_science-science/?GT1=43001

Thaaaaat's nice. They've got that candiru that likes to swim into warm body orifices too...





Apparently evil animals are big on spanish speaking countries... (The fanged leach is from Peru)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

The candiru is known for swimming "up stream" while you relieve yourself. Then flips out backward facing spines to keep from being pulled out. How bad do you need to use the bathroom now? lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd take a candiru over a guinea worm.

http://images.quickblogcast.com/47975-43541/Guinea_worm.jpg
(warning- graphic-esque)


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

You'd rather have a worm in your foot than a spiny fish in your junk?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

The spiny fish is in your junk for like 2 hours before they anaesthetize you and remove it.

The worm is in your foot and travels up your leg into your thigh and is like 3m long and takes months to remove by gradually winding it around a little stick because if you pull too hard it'll snap.

I'd rather go EEEEEEEEEEEEEEW once than ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew for 8 months. Even if my junk is involved. I have faith in today's medical procedures enough that everything would be ok post-candiru...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Remove it surgically remember there is no pulling him out, they have to.... well no details are needed.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> Remove it surgically remember there is no pulling him out, they have to.... well no details are needed.


Good point...Hmm...
Maybe not then eh?... That'd be pretty bad.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Daaaaammmnnnn!!  

Full face/head and privates sealed swim gear should be in the next swimmers fashion catwalk.   

If they made the full face helmets like the downhill bicycle helmets I'd buy one.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ya either one is bad but I still would rather not have a fishes tail hanging out.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Daaaaammmnnnn!!
> 
> Full face/head and privates sealed swim gear should be in the next swimmers fashion catwalk.
> 
> If they made the full face helmets like the downhill bicycle helmets I'd buy one.


I wouldn't get in there without a wetsuit- including covering my ears, and scuba gear, more for the sealing myself up than anything.

WAY too much stuff in tropical places wants to bite or otherwise parasitize you... I'm sick of it.


----------

